

When Exploring, Keep a Log - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2015/03/30/when-exploring-keep-a-log/

======
skmurphy
Key point: don't trust your memory, keep a log.

    
    
       In new situations, keep a journal of your experiences.  This helps you 
       organize your thoughts and remember observations clearly. When 
       exploring, keep a log. This strategy is useful if you are starting a 
       new job, a new project, forming a startup or launching a new product in 
       an unfamiliar market.

